# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  حكم الاحتفال بعيد الحب من موقعي: (العلامتين ابن باز والألباني - الألوكة)

## أحمد ثروت

*موقف المسلم والمسلمة من عيد الحب*إنكم اليوم يا من تحتفلون بهذا اليوم ـ عيد الحب وما شابهه ـ لحاجة في نفوسكم، ولكن الذي أظنه بكم بما عندكم من فطرة توحيدكم لله تعالى، أنكم لو علمتم الخلفية الدينية لهذا الاحتفال وما فيه من رموز الابتداع أو الشرك بالله، والتظاهر بأن معه إلهاً آخر ـ تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً ـ لأدركتم فداحة خطئكم وشناعة توجهكم وتأثركم.
ومما سبق عرضه في بيان أهل هذا العيد وقصته والمقصود منه فانه يمكن تلخيص موقف المسلم والمسلمة تجاهه في الآتي:
1 ــ التأكيد على عقيدة الولاء والبراء، ولوازمها، والتحذير من مشابهة أهل الكتاب في مظاهرهم وأعيادهم وأيامهم؛ ومن هذا الاحتفال بهذا العيد، أو مشاركة المحتفلين به في احتفالهم، أو الحضور معهم لما سبق عرضه من الأدلة الدالة على تحريم الاحتفال بأعياد الكفار. قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى: (فإذا كان للنصارى عيد ولليهود عيد كانوا مختصين به فلا يشركهم فيه مسلم كما لا يشاركهم في شرعتهم ولا قبلتهم. أهـ (تشبه الخسيس بأهل الخميس، رسالة منشورة في مجلة الحكمة 4/193).
2 ــ عدم إعانة الكفار على احتفالهم به بإهداء أو طبع أدوات العيد وشعاراته أو إعارة، لأنه شعيرة من شعائر الكفر، فإعانتهم وإقرارهم عليه إعانة على ظهور الكفر وعلوه وإقرار به. والمسلم يمنعه دينه من إقرار الكفر والإعانة على ظهوره وعلوه. ولذلك قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: (لا يحل للمسلمين أن يتشبهوا بهم في شيء مما يختص بأعيادهم لا من طعام ولا لباس ولا اغتسال ولا إيقاد نيران ولا تبطيل عادة من معيشة أو عبادة أو غير ذلك. ولا يحل فعل وليمة ولا الإهداء ولا البيع بما يستعان به على ذلك لأجل ذلك، ولا تمكين الصبيان ونحوهم من اللعب الذي في الأعياد ولا إظهار الزينة. وبالجملة: ليس لهم أن يخصوا أعيادهم بشيء من شعائرهم، بل يكون يوم عيدهم عند المسلمين كسائر الأيام) (مجموعة الفتاوى 25/329).
وقال ابن التركماني: (فيأثم المسلم بمجالسته لهم وبإعانته لهم بذبح وطبخ وإعارة دابة يركبونها لمواسمهم وأعيادهم.) (اللمع في الحوادث والبدع 2/519-520).
3 ــ عدم إعانة من احتفل به من المسلمين، بل الواجب الإنكار عليهم، لأن احتفال المسلمين بأعياد الكفار منكر يجب إنكاره. قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى: (وكما لا نتشبه بهم في الأعياد، فلا يعان المسلم بهم في ذلك، بل ينهى عن ذلك. فمن صنع دعوة مخالفة للعادة في أعيادهم لم تجب دعوته، ومن أهدى من المسلمين هدية في هذه الأعياد مخالفة للعادة في سائر الأوقات غير هذا العيد لم تقبل هديته خصوصا إن كانت الهدية مما يستعان بها على التشبه بهم كما ذكرناه، ولا يبيع المسلم ما يستعين به المسلمون على مشابهتهم في العيد من الطعام واللباس ونحو ذلك، لأن في ذلك إعانة على المنكر) (الاقتضاء 2/519-520).
4 ــ وبناءا على ما قرره شيخ الإسلام فانه لا يجوز للتجار المسلمين أن يتاجروا بهدايا عيد الحب من لباس معين أو ورود حمراء أو غير ذلك، لأن المتاجرة بها إعانة على المنكر الذي لا يرضاه الله تعالى ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. و نعتب عتبا كبيرا على من يتاجر من المسلمين برموز الاحتفالات بأعياد الكفار باستيرادها أو تصنيعها، كالذين يتاجرون بالزهور وتوفيرها في ذلك اليوم على صفة مخصوصة، أو أصحاب محلات الألعاب وتغليف الهدايا، فإن تجارتهم تلك ببيعهم ما يساعد على الاحتفال بأعياد الكفار ويتخذ ذريعة إليها، لا ريب انه من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان والمشاركة في نشر عقائد الكفار، وبحمد الله فإن لهم سعة وفسحة في غير ما يتخذ للاحتفال بأعياد الكفار لو أرادوا ذلك.
ولا ينبغي أن يدفعهم حرصهم على ربح عاجل يوشك أن يفنى إلى مشاركة هؤلاء في أفعالهم وإعانتهم عليها ببيع ما يستعينون به على ذلك، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "إن بيعهم في أعيادهم للأكل والشرب واللباس يكره كراهة تحريم؛ لأن هذه إعانة قد تفضي إلى إظهار الدين الباطل وكثرة اجتماع الناس لعيدهم وظهوره، وهذا أعظم من إعانة شخص معين" . [أهـ بتصرف يسير من الاقتضاء (1/251)].
5 ــ ومما قرره أهل العلم: انه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يقبل أي إهداء أو طعام صنع لمناسبة عيد من أعياد الكفار، ولهذا فإن من المتعين على الآباء والأمهات أن يلاحظوا هذا الأمر على أولادهم، وخاصة إذا رأوا من بناتهم تخصيص اللباس الأحمر في ذلك اليوم البلايز والجاكيت والجوارب والأحذية، وهكذا لو طلبوا منهم شراء الورود والبطاقات الخاصة بذلك اليوم، فيبينوا لهم حقيقة الأمر بأسلوب شرعي تربوي مقنع.
6 ــ ويتوجب على حملة الفكر وأهل الإعلام من المسلمين قيامهم برسالتهم في حماية حياض الإسلام الفكرية من أن يعبث بها نظراؤهم ممن يكيد للإسلام أهله.
7 ــ عدم تبادل التهاني بعيد الحب، لأنه ليس عيدًا للمسلمين. وإذا هنئ المسلم به فلا يرد التهنئة. قال ابن القيم رحم الله تعالى: (وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب، بل ذلك أعظم عند الله وأشد مقتا من التهنئة بشرب الخمر، وقتل النفس، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه. وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك وهو لا يدري قبح ما فعل، فمن هنأ عبدا بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه) (أحكام أهل الذمة 1/441-442).
8 ــ توضيح حقيقة هذا العيد وأمثاله من أعياد الكفار لمن اغتر بها من المسلمين، وبيان ضرورة تميز المسلم بدينه والمحافظة على عقيدته مما يخل بها، وتذكيره بمخاطر التشبه بالكفار في شعائرهم الدينية كالأعياد أو بعاداتهم وسلوكياتهم، نصحا للأمة وأداءاً لواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الذي بإقامته صلاح العباد والبلاد، وحلول الخيرات، وارتفاع العقوبات كما قال تعالى: {وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها مصلحون} (هـود: 117).
9 ــ التحذير من الانسياق وراء الشعارات البراقة والدعاوى الكاذبة والمظاهر الخداعة، والتي تهدف في حقيقتها إلى جر المسلمين إلى حمأة موبوءة وفساد عريض.
*الدواء المقترح لداء لعيد الحب*توافق الدواء مع طبيعة الداء يعمل على القضاء على وباء البدع، مع التأكيد على أن علاج هذا الوباء يستلزم نوعين من العلاجات:
أولهما: العلاج الوقائي:
والذي يهتم بتدبر الطرق الوقائية من نخر البدعة ويتم ذلك عن طريق تدعيم العقيدة الصحيحة في النفوس وتعظيم أمر الله والإذعان لحكم الشرع والوقوف عند حدوده، وهذا العلاج الوقائي يعد من أنجح الوسائل لقطع دابر البدعة بكافة صنوفها حيث تعرض البدع المحدثة على المسلمات العقدية في القلوب فترفضها بوازع إيماني قوي، ومن هذا العلاج البسيط نستخلص قاعدة هامة وهي: أن وجود العقيدة الصحيحة يتناسب عكسيا مع وجود البدع فكلما عمر القلب بعقيدة سليمة تقلصت فرص الإذعان للبدع، وكلما ميعت العقيدة في القلوب كان ذلك مدعاة لانتشار البدع وتمكنها.
ثانيهما : العلاج الاستئصالي:
ويبدأ هذا العلاج مع وجود تلك البدعة إذ تعد كوباء سرطاني لا علاج له إلا بالاستئصال بعد استنفاد كل أنواع العلاجات وسبل السيطرة على انتشار تلك البدع تعتمد على:
1 ــ قيام وسائل الإعلام بدورها الفعال في توضيح ما يخدش العقيدة من محدثات البدع.
2 ــ مراقبة الأسر لأبنائها وبناتها ورفض أية محاولة ولو عن - حسن نية - في الاحتفال بأعياد لم تشرع كأعياد الميلاد والأم والسنة والحب,, الخ من الأعياد البدعية التي أضافها الإنسان لما شرعه الله له من الأعياد الثلاث: الفطر، الأضحى، الجمعة.
3 ــ لا بد من البيان لعامة الناس أن مجرد الاعتقاد بأن أي عيد لم يشرعه الله لا يؤثر على سلامة العقيدة هو الخطأ البين وهو خدش لصفائها فكيف بمن احتفل معهم وتساهل في نشر أعيادهم ومارس طقوسهم.. الخ، وإن سلامة النية لا تغني عن الوقوع في ذنب الابتداع.
4 ــ الواقعية في عرض وشرح المناهج الدراسية وربطها بما فيه الطالب والطالبة ففي كل عصر بدعة ولكل جيل كبوة والثابتات الراسخات من الإيمانيات لا تتغير ولا تتبدل.
5 ــ تدعيم الأمن العقدي يجب أن يكون الهدف الأسمى لمناهجنا وسياساتنا الإعلامية ويكون ذلك عن طريق نشر الثقافة الإسلامية وتقوية الصمود الذاتي في نفوس النشء وبحيث تكون قادرة على مجابهة محاولات التذويب أو الاختزال في صفحات التاريخ.
6 ــ دعم ما تقوم به الحسبة من توعية لمن يحاول نشر هذه البدعة في مجتمعنا المحافظ وتدعيم إجراءات الحسبة في مصادرة أدوات الاحتفال بأمثال ذلك العيد فإن في ذلك ردعا لضعاف النفوس الذين يستسهلون نشر هذه البدع مقابل مكاسبهم المادية

----------


## أحمد ثروت

*عيد الحب " فالنتاين"*
إن العيد مناسبة سعيدة ترفرف معها القلوب في حدائق البهجة والسرور، فهو رمز الفرح والحبور ويحلو فيه ما لا يحلو في غيره من بسط النفس وترويح البدن، والنفوس بطبعها محبة لمناسبات الفرح والسرور الخاصة والعامة، ورعاية لهذا الميل النفسي فقد جاءت شريعة الإسلام بمشروعية عيدي الفطر والأضحى؛ عيدين مشروعين في العام، وشرع الله فيهما من التوسعة وإظهار السرور ما تحتاجه النفوس، كما شرع للناس عيدا أسبوعيا وذلك يوم الجمعة، وهذا من رحمة الله تعالى بهذه الأمة المحمدية.
وإذا التفتنا إلى ما عند الأمم الأخرى من الأعياد؛ فسنجد أن عندهم من الأعياد الشيء الكثير، فلكل مناسبة قومية عيد، ولكل فصل من فصول العام عيد، وللأم عيد وللعمال عيد وللزراعات عيد وهكذا، حتى يوشك إلا يوجد شهر إلا وفيه عيد خاص، وكل ذلك من ابتداعاتهم ووضعهم، قال الله تعالى: {ورهبانية ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم} ولهذا فإن مواعيدها تغيرت على مر السنين بحسب الأهواء السياسية والاجتماعية، ويقترن بها من الطقوس والعادات وأنواع اللهو ما يطول سرده، كما تذكر ذلك عنهم بالتفصيل الكتب المتخصصة.
ومن غرائب الأعياد في العالم اليوم أعياد الوثنيين أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى والتي تنسب إلى آلهتهم وأحبارهم ورهبانهم، كعيد القديس (برثلوميو)، وعيد القديس (ميكائيل) وعيد القديس (اندراوس) وعيد القديس (فالنتاين) وهكذا، ويصاحب أعيادهم هذه مظاهر عديدة كتزيين البيوت، وإيقاد الشموع، والذهاب للكنيسة، وصناعة الحلوى الخاصة، والأغاني المخصصة للعيد بترانيم محددة، وصناعة الأكاليل المضاءة، وغير ذلك.
ثم صار من عادات الأمم الأخرى من غير المسلمين إن يقيموا عيداً سنوياً لكل شخص يتوافق مع يوم مولده، بحيث يدعى الأصدقاء ويصنع الطعام الخاص وتضاء شموع بعدد سني الشخص المحتفل به، الى آخر ما هنالك، وقد قلدهم بعض المسلمين في هذا الابتداع!!.
وبعد ما تقدمت الإشارة إليه من تلك الأعياد لدى الأمم، فمن نافلة القول أن يتأكد المسلم أن أكمل الهدي وأفضل الشرع هو ما جاء به خاتم الأنبياء والرسل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد قال الله سبحانه: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا} كما إن جميع ما لدى الأمم الأخرى من تلك الأعياد بدعة وضلالة، فوق ما عندهم من الكفر بالله، قال الله تعالى: {ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين}.
ولأهمية هذه المسألة وضرورة العناية بها ـ اعني ما تسرب إلى المسلمين من أعياد الكفار ومناسباتهم التي ينسبونها لدينهم ـ فقد كانت عناية الشرع بهذا الأمر بليغة ومؤكدة، فإن الله وصف عباده المؤمنين بمجانبة الكفار في أعيادهم وذلك قوله سبحانه: {والذين لا يشهدون الزور} فالمراد بالزور ـ الذي لا يشهده عباد الله المؤمنون ـ في هذه الآية هو: أعياد الكفار. ثم إن الله شرع لعباده المؤمنين من الأعياد ما يستغنون به عن تقليد غيرهم، فقد روى أبو داود والنسائي وغيرهما بسند صحيح عن انس ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ولهم يومان يلعبون فيهما، فقال: (قد أبدلكم الله تعالى بهما خيرا منهما: يوم الفطر والأضحى) .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر ـ رحمه الله ـ : "واستنبط منه كراهة الفرح في أعياد المشركين والتشبه بهم".
ولا يجوز للمسلمين البتة التشبه بغيرهم من أهل الملل الأخرى بالاحتفال أو المشاركة أو التهنئة في أعيادهم والتي منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: عيد رأس السنة، عيد الكريسماس، عيد النيروز، عيد الحب، عيد الأم، عيد الميلاد، عيد الزواج .... الخ . لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم) [أخرجه أبو داود وصححه الألباني].
وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن فئاماً من أمته سيتبعون أعداء الله تعالى في بعض شعائرهم وعاداتهم، وذلك في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب تبعتموهم، قلنا يا رسول الله: اليهود والنصارى، قال: فمن؟!) [ أخرجه البخاري في الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة، باب قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم 8/151 . ومسلم في العلم باب اتباع سنن اليهود والنصارى 4/2054].
وفي حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ليأتين على أمتي ما أتى على بني إسرائيل مثلا بمثل حذو النعل بالنعل حتى لو كان فيهم من نكح أمه علانية كان في أمتي مثله) [أخرجه الحاكم 1/129].
وقد وقع ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتشر في الأزمنة الأخيرة في كثير من البلاد الإسلامية إذ اتبع كثير من المسلمين أعداء الله تعالى في كثير من عاداتهم وسلوكياتهم وقلدوهم في بعض شعائرهم، واحتفلوا بأعيادهم.
وكان ذلك نتيجة لسلسلة من الهجمات الشرسة التي يشنها الكفار على الأمة الإسلامية لطمس معالمها والقضاء على قيمها، ونتيجة للفتح المادي، والتطور العمراني الذي فتح الله به على البشرية، وكان قصب السبق فيه في الأزمنة المتأخرة للبلاد الغربية النصرانية العلمانية، مما كان سببا في افتتان كثير من المسلمين بذلك لا سيما مع ضعف الديانة في القلوب، وفشوّ الجهل بأحكام الشريعة بين الناس.
وزاد الأمر سوءا الانفتاح الإعلامي بين كافة الشعوب حتى غدت شعائر الكفار وعاداتهم تنقل مزخرفة مبهرجة بالصوت والصورة الحية من بلادهم إلى بلاد المسلمين عبر الفضائيات والشبكة العالمية –الإنترنت- فاغترّ بزخرفها كثير من المسلمين.
ولنا أن نتوقف هاهنا مع عيد أخذه بعض المسلمين عن الكفار وقلدوهم فيه: ألا وهو ما يسمى (عيد الحب)، هكذا يسميه بعض المسلمين والكفار، وأما اسمه الأصلي فهو يوم أو عيد القديس "فالنتاين" (VALENTINE,S DAY) وقد حدده النصارى في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر فبراير من العام الإفرنجي، لعقيدة محددة عندهم ليس هذا محل سردها.
وعيد الحب هذا انتشر في البلاد الإسلامية وعلا صيته بين أواسط الشباب عامة والمراهقين منهم خاصة ذكوراً وإناثاً، واقترن بشهر ((فبراير)) كلازمة من لوازمه، فهو عيد يدعو ظاهراً إلى المحبة والتواد والإخاء، وباطناً يدعو إلى الرذلية والانسلاخ من الفضيلة، وإخراج الفتاة من عفتها وطهارتها وحيائها، إلى مستنقع من المعاصي والبعد عن الله سبحانه وتعالى، والتخلي عن مبادئ الإسلام الفاضلة، ويشجع على اختلاط الفتيان بالفتيات بل يدعو إلى أبعد من ذلك – إلى الشذوذ بين الجنسين وعندها تكون الكارثة ـ ومعلوم من دين الإسلام أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد جعل لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عيدين اثنين لا ثالث لهما هما عيد الأضحى وعيد الفطر.
وما كان لنا أن نقف أو نلتفت لهذا العيد فهو من جملة عشرات الأعياد عندهم، ولكن لوجود من تأثر به من المسلمين والمسلمات كما سبق؛ فقد وجب أن يعرف إخواننا وأخواتنا ممن يحاول المشاركة فيه بقيامهم ببعض الطقوس الخاصة به، وهم لا يدرون أن هذا العيد وهو ما يسمى (عيد الحب) عيد ديني لها ارتباط وثيق بعقيدة النصارى، وهم ـ اعني النصارى ـ متخبطون في نسبته هل هو من ارثهم، أو من ارث الرومان الذين كان لهم من الآلهة ما يشتهون، فجعلوا للحب إلهاً على طريقتهم في الاعتداد بآلهة أخرى، كما لهم من الآلهة المزعومة للنور وللظلماء وللنبات وللأمطار وللبحار وللأنهار وهكذا.

----------


## أحمد ثروت

*قصة عيد الحب وأصله*
يعتبر عيد الحب (فالنتاين) من أعياد الرومان الوثنيين، إذ كانت الوثنية سائدة عند الرومان قبل ما يزيد على سبعة عشر قرنا. وهو تعبير في المفهوم الوثني الروماني عن الحب الإلهي. ولهذا العيد الوثني أساطير استمرت عند الرومان، وعند ورثتهم من النصارى.

جاء في الموسوعات عن هذا اليوم أن الرومان كانوا يحتفلون بعيد يدعى (لوبركيليا) في 15 فبراير من كل عام، وفيه عادات وطقوس وثنية؛ حيث كانوا يقدمون القرابين لآلهتهم المزعومة، كي تحمي مراعيهم من الذئاب، وكان هذا اليوم يوافق عندهم عطلة الربيع؛ حيث كان حسابهم للشهور يختلف عن الحساب الموجود حالياً، ولكن حدث ما غير هذا اليوم ليصبح عندهم 14 فبراير في روما في القرن الثالث الميلادي.

وفي تلك الآونة كان الدين النصراني في بداية نشأته، حينها كان يحكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية الإمبراطور كلايديس الثاني، الذي حرم الزواج على الجنود حتى لا يشغلهم عن خوض الحروب، لكن القديس (فالنتاين) تصدى لهذا الحكم، وكان يتم عقود الزواج سراً، ولكن سرعان ما افتضح أمره وحكم عليه بالإعدام، وفي سجنه وقع في حب ابنة السجان ، وكان هذا سراً حيث يحرم على القساوسة والرهبان في شريعة النصارى الزواج وتكوين العلاقات العاطفية، وإنما شفع له لدى النصارى ثباته على النصرانية حيث عرض عليه الإمبراطور أن يعفو عنه على أن يترك النصرانية ليعبد آلهة الرومان ويكون لديه من المقربين ويجعله صهراً له، إلا أن (فالنتاين) رفض هذا العرض وآثر النصرانية فنفذ فيه حكم الإعدام يوم 14 فبراير عام 270 ميلادي ليلة 15 فبراير عيد (لوبركيليا) ، ومن يومها أطلق عليه لقب "قديس".

وبعد سنين عندما انتشرت النصرانية في أوربا وأصبح لها السيادة تغيرت عطلة الربيع، وأصبح العيد في 14 فبراير اسمه عيد القديس (فالنتاين) إحياء لذكراه؛ لأنه فدى النصرانية بروحه وقام برعاية المحبين، وأصبح من طقوس ذلك اليوم تبادل الورود الحمراء وبطاقات بها صور (كيوبيد) الممثل بطفل له جناحان يحمل قوساً ونشاباً، وهو إله الحب لدى الرومان كانوا يعبدونه من دون الله!!وقد جاءت روايات مختلفة عن هذا اليوم وذاك الرجل، ولكنها كلها تدور حول هذه المعاني.

هذا هو ذلك اليوم الذي يحتفل به ويعظمه كثيرٌ من شباب المسلمين ونسائهم، وربما لا يدركون هذه الحقائق

----------


## أحمد ثروت

*عيد الحب*
الشيخ إبراهيم الحقيل
*قصته، شعائره، حكمه*الحمد لله رب العالمين، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد: فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختار لنا الإسلام دينا كما قال تعالى: {إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللهِ الإِسْلَامُ} [آل عمران:19] ولن يقبل الله تعالى من أحد دينا سواه كما قال تعالى {وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الخَاسِرِينَ} [آل عمران:85] وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي يهودي ولا نصراني ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار)[1]. 
وجميع الأديان الموجودة في هذا العصر سوى دين الإسلام أديان باطلة لا تقرب إلى الله تعالى، بل إنها لا تزيد العبد إلا بعدا منه سبحانه وتعالى بحسب ما فيها من ضلال.
وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن فئاما من أمته سيتبعون أعداء الله تعالى في بعض شعائرهم وعاداتهم، وذلك في حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:(لتتبعن سنن من كان قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب تبعتموهم، قلنا: يا رسول الله، اليهود والنصارى، قال: فمن؟!)[2] وفي حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ليأتين على أمتي ما أتى على بني إسرائيل مثلا بمثل حذو النعل بالنعل حتى لو كان فيهم من نكح أمه علانية كان في أمتي مثله)[3].
وقد وقع ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتشر في الأزمنة الأخيرة في كثير من البلاد الإسلامية إذ اتبع كثير من المسلمين أعداء الله تعالى في كثير من عاداتهم وسلوكياتهم وقلدوهم في بعض شعائرهم، واحتفلوا بأعيادهم.
وكان ذلك نتيجة للفتح المادي، والتطور العمراني الذي فتح الله به على البشرية، وكان قصب السبق فيه في الأزمنة المتأخرة للبلاد الغربية النصرانية العلمانية، مما كان سببا في افتتان كثير من المسلمين بذلك لا سيما مع ضعف الديانة في القلوب، وفشو الجهل بأحكام الشريعة بين الناس.
وزاد الأمر سوءاً الانفتاح الإعلامي بين كافة الشعوب حتى غدت شعائر الكفار وعاداتهم تنقل مزخرفة مبهرجة بالصوت والصورة الحية من بلادهم إلى بلاد المسلمين عبر الفضائيات والشبكة العالمية -الانترنت- فاغتر بزخرفها كثير من المسلمين.
وفي السنوات الأخيرة انتشرت ظاهرة بين كثير من شباب المسلمين -ذكورا وإناثا- لا تبشر بخير، تمثلت في تقليدهم للنصارى في الاحتفال بعيد الحب؛ مما كان داعيا لأولي العلم والدعوة أن يبينوا شريعة الله تعالى في ذلك؛ نصيحة لله ورسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم؛ حتى يكون المسلم على بينة من أمره؛ ولئلا يقع فيما يخل بعقيدته التي أنعم الله تعالى بها عليه.
وهذا عرض مختصر لأصل هذا العيد ونشأته والمقصود منه، وما يجب على المسلم تجاهه.
قصة عيد الحب:
يعد عيد الحب من أعياد الرومان الوثنيين؛ إذ كانت الوثنية سائدة عند الرومان قبل ما يزيد على سبعة عشر قرنا. وهو تعبير في المفهوم الوثني الروماني عن الحب الإلهي.
ولهذا العيد الوثني أساطير استمرت عند الرومان، وعند ورثتهم من النصارى، ومن أشهر هذه الأساطير: أن الرومان كانوا يعتقدون أن (رومليوس) مؤسس مدينة (روما) أرضعته ذات يوم ذئبة فأمدته بالقوة ورجاحة الفكر، فكان الرومان يحتفلون بهذه الحادثة في منتصف شهر فبراير من كل عام احتفالا كبيرا وكان من مراسيم احتفالهم: أن يذبح فيه كلب وعنزة، ويدهن شابان مفتولا العضلات جسميهما بدم الكلب والعنزة، ثم يغسلان الدم باللبن، وبعد ذلك يسير موكب عظيم يكون الشابان في مقدمته يطوف الطرقات، ومع الشابين قطعتان من الجلد يلطخان بهما كل من صادفهما، وكان النساء الروميات يتعرضن لتلك اللطخات مرحبات؛ لاعتقادهن بأنها تمنع العقم وتشفيه.
علاقة القديس فالنتين بهذا العيد:
(القديس فالنتين) اسم التصق باثنين من قدامى ضحايا الكنيسة النصرانية قيل: انهما اثنان، وقيل: بل هو واحد توفي في روما إثر تعذيب القائد القوطي (كلوديوس) له حوالي عام 296م. وبنيت كنيسة في روما في المكان الذي توفي فيه عام 350م تخليدا لذكره.
ولما اعتنق الرومان النصرانية ابقوا على الاحتفال بعيد الحب السابق ذكره لكن نقلوه من مفهومه الوثني (الحب الإلهي) إلى مفهوم آخر يعبر عنه بشهداء الحب، ممثلا في القديس فالنتين الداعية إلى الحب والسلام الذي استشهد في سبيل ذلك حسب زعمهم. وسمي أيضا (عيد العشاق) واعتبر (القديس فالنتين) شفيع العشاق وراعيهم.
وكان من اعتقاداتهم الباطلة في هذا العيد: أن تكتب أسماء الفتيات اللاتي في سن الزواج في لفافات صغيرة من الورق وتوضع في طبق على منضدة، ويدعى الشبان الذين يرغبون في الزواج ليخرج كل منهم ورقة، فيضع نفسه في خدمة صاحبة الاسم المكتوب لمدة عام يختبر كل منهما خلق الآخر، ثم يتزوجان، أو يعيدان الكرة في العام التالي يوم العيد أيضا.
وقد ثار رجال الدين النصراني على هذا التقليد، واعتبروه مفسدا لأخلاق الشباب والشابات فتم إبطاله في إيطاليا التي كان مشهورا فيها؛ لأنها مدينة الرومان المقدسة، ثم صارت معقلا من معاقل النصارى. ولا يعلم على وجه التحديد متى تم إحياؤه من جديد. فالروايات النصرانية في ذلك مختلفة، لكن تذكر بعض المصادر أن الإنجليز كانوا يحتفلون به منذ القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي. وفي القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر الميلاديين انتشرت في بعض البلاد الغربية محلات تبيع كتبا صغيرة تسمى(كتاب الفالنتين) فيها بعض الأشعار الغرامية ليختار منها من أراد أن يرسل إلى محبوبته بطاقة تهنئة وفيها مقترحات حول كيفية كتابة الرسائل الغرامية والعاطفية.
أسطورة ثانية:
تتلخص هذه الأسطورة في أن الرومان كانوا أيام وثنيتهم يحتفلون بعيد يدعى (عيد لوبركيليا) وهو العيد الوثني المذكور في الأسطورة السابقة، وكانوا يقدمون فيه القرابين لمعبوداتهم من دون الله تعالى، ويعتقدون أن هذه الأوثان تحميهم من السوء، وتحمي مراعيهم من الذئاب.
فلما دخل الرومان في النصرانية بعد ظهورها، وحكم الرومان الإمبراطور الروماني (كلوديوس الثاني) في القرن الثالث الميلادي منع جنوده من الزواج؛ لأن الزواج يشغلهم عن الحروب التي كان يخوضها، فتصدى لهذا القرار (القديس فالنتين) وصار يجري عقود الزواج للجند سرا، فعلم الإمبراطور بذلك فزج به في السجن، وحكم عليه بالإعدام.
أسطورة ثالثة:
تتلخص هذه الأسطورة في أن الإمبراطور المذكور سابقا كان وثنيا وكان (فالنتين) من دعاة النصرانية وحاول الإمبراطور إخراجه منها ليكون على الدين الوثني الروماني، لكنه ثبت على دينه النصراني وأعدم في سبيل ذلك في 14 فبراير عام 270م ليلة العيد الوثني الروماني (لوبركيليا).
فلما دخل الرومان في النصرانية أبقوا على العيد الوثني (لوبركيليا) لكنهم ربطوه بيوم إعدام (فالنتين) إحياء لذكراه؛ لأنه مات في سبيل الثبات على النصرانية كما في هذه الأسطورة، أو مات في سبيل رعاية المحبين وتزويجهم على ما تقتضيه الأسطورة الثانية.
شعائرهم في هذا العيد:
1- إظهار البهجة والسرور فيه كحالهم في الأعياد المهمة الأخرى.
2- تبادل الورود الحمراء؛ وذلك تعبيرا عن الحب الذي كان عند الرومان حبا إلهيا وثنيا لمعبوداتهم من دون الله تعالى، وعند النصارى عشقا بين الحبيب ومحبوبته؛ ولذلك سمي عندهم بعيد العشاق.
3- توزيع بطاقات التهنئة به، وفي بعضها صورة (كيوبيد) وهو طفل له جناحان يحمل قوسا ونشابا. وهو إله الحب عند الأمة الرومانية الوثنية. تعالى الله عن إفكهم وشركهم علوا كبيرا.
4- تبادل كلمات الحب والعشق والغرام في بطاقات التهنئة المتبادلة بينهم عن طريق الشعر أو النثر أو الجمل القصيرة، وفي بعض بطاقات التهنئة صور ضاحكة وأقوال هزلية، وكثيرا ما كان يكتب فيها عبارة (كن فالنتنيا) وهذا يمثل المفهوم النصراني له بعد انتقاله من المفهوم الوثني.
5- تقام في كثير من الأقطار النصرانية حفلات نهارية وسهرات ليلية مختلطة راقصة، ويرسل كثير منهم هدايا منها: الورود وصناديق الشوكولاته إلى أزواجهم وأصدقائهم ومن يحبونهم.
الغرض من العرض السابق:
ليست الأساطير المعروضة آنفا حول هذا العيد ورمزه (القديس فالنتين) مما يهم العاقل فضلا عن مسلم يوحد الله تعالى؛ لأن الأساطير الوثنية عند الأمتين الرومانية والنصرانية كثيرة جدا كما هو ظاهر لكل مطلع على كتبهم وتواريخهم، لكن هذا العرض السابق لبعض هذه الأساطير مقصود لبيان حقيقة هذا العيد لمن اغتر به من جهلة المسلمين، فصاروا يحتفلون به تقليدا للأمة الضالة -النصرانية- حتى غدا كثير من المسلمين -مع الأسف- يخلط بين الآلة والأسطورة، والعقل والخرافة، ويأخذ كل ما جاء من الغرب النصراني العلماني ولو كان أسطورة مسطورة في كتبهم، أو خرافة حكاها رهبانهم. وبلغ من جهل بعض من ينتسبون للإسلام أن دعونا إلى لزوم أخذ أساطير النصارى وخرافاتهم ما دمنا قد أخذنا سياراتهم وطياراتهم وصناعاتهم. وهذا من الثمرات السيئة للتغريب والتقليد، الذي لا يميز صاحبه بين ما ينفعه وما يضره. وهو دليل على تعطيل العقل الذي كرم الله تعالى به الإنسان على سائر الحيوان، وعلى مخالفة الديانة التي تشرف المسلم بالتزامها والدعوة إليها، كما هو دليل على الذوبان في الآخر -الكافر- والانغماس في مستنقعاته الكفرية، وفقدان الشخصية والاستقلالية، وهو عنوان الهزيمة النفسية، والولع في اتباع الغالب ماديا في خيره وشره وحلوه ومره، وما يمدح من حضارته وما يعاب منها، دون تفريق ولا تمييز، كما ينادي بذلك كثير من العلمانيين المنهزمين مع أنفسهم، الخائنين لأمتهم.
ومن نظر إلى ما سبق عرضه من أساطير حول هذا العيد الوثني يتضح له ما يلي:
أولاً: أن أصله عقيدة وثنية عند الرومان، يعبر عنها بالحب الإلهي للوثن الذي عبدوه من دون الله تعالى. فمن احتفل به فهو يحتفل بمناسبة تعظم فيها الأوثان وتعبد من دون من يستحق العبادة وهو الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، الذي حذرنا من الشرك ومن الطرق المفضية إليه فقال تعالى مخاطبا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم {وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الخَاسِرِينَ} [الزُّمر:65] وقضى سبحانه بأن من مات على الشرك الأكبر لا يجد ريح الجنة، بل هو مخلد في النار أبدا كما قال الله تعالى {إِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا} [النساء:116]. وقال تعالى على لسان عيسى عليه السلام أنه قال لقومه {إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ الجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ} [المائدة:72] فالواجب الحذر من الشرك ومما يؤدي إليه.
ثانياً: أن نشأة هذا العيد عند الرومان مرتبطة بأساطير وخرافات لا يقبلها العقل السوي فضلا عن عقل مسلم يؤمن بالله تعالى وبرسله عليهم السلام.
فهل يقبل العقل السوي أن ذئبة أرضعت مؤسس مدينة روما وأمدته بالقوة ورجاحة الفكر، على ما في هذه الأسطورة مما يخالف عقيدة المسلم؛ لأن الذي يمد بالقوة ورجاحة الفكر هو الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وليس لبن ذئبة!!
وكذلك الأسطورة الأخرى التي جاء فيها أن الرومان يقدمون في هذا العيد القرابين لأوثانهم التي يعبدونها من دون الله تعالى اعتقادا منهم أن هذه أوثان ترد السوء عنهم وتحمي مراعيهم من الذئاب. فهذا لا يقبله عقل سوي يعلم أن الأوثان لا تضر ولا تنفع علاوة على ما فيه من الشرك الأكبر.
فكيف يقبل عاقل على نفسه أن يحتفل بعيد ارتبط بهذه الأساطير والخرافات فضلا عن مسلم منَّ الله تعالى عليه بدين كامل, وعقيدة صحيحة؟!
ثالثاً: أن من الشعائر البشعة لهذا العيد عند الرومان ذبح كلب وعنزة ودهن شابين بدم الكلب والعنزة ثم غسل الدم باللبن…الخ، فهذا الفعل مما تنفر منه الفطر السوية، ولا تقبله العقول الصحيحة.
فكيف يحتفل من رزقه الله تعالى فطرة سوية، وأعطاه عقلا صحيحا، وهداه لدين حق، يحتفل بعيد كانت تمارس فيه هذه الممارسات البشعة؟!
رابعاً: أن ارتباط القديس (فالنتين) بهذا العيد ارتباط مختلف فيه وفي سببه وقصته، بل إن بعض المصادر تشكك أصلا في هذا القديس وتعتبره أسطورة لا حقيقة لها. وكان الأجدر بالنصارى رفض هذا العيد الوثني الذي تبعوا فيه الأمة الرومانية الوثنية، لا سيما وأن ارتباطه بقديس من قديسيهم أمر مشكوك فيه!! فإذا عيب ذلك على النصارى الذين بدلوا دينهم وحرفوا كتبهم، فمن الأولى والآكد أن يعاب على المسلم إذا احتفل به. ثم لو ثبت أن هذا العيد كان بمناسبة إعدام القديس فالنتين بسبب ثباته على النصرانية، فما لنا وله، وما علاقة المسلمين بذلك؟!
خامساً: أن رجال الدين النصراني قد ثاروا على ما سببه هذا العيد من إفساد لأخلاق الشباب والشابات فتم إبطاله في إيطاليا معقل النصارى الكاثوليك. ثم أعيد بعد ذلك وانتشر في البلاد الأوربية، ومنها انتقل إلى كثير من بلاد المسلمين. فإذا كان أئمة النصارى قد أنكروه في وقتهم لما سببه من فساد لشعوبهم وهم ضالون فان الواجب على أولي العلم من المسلمين بيان حقيقته، وحكم الاحتفال به، كما يجب على عموم المسلمين إنكاره وعدم قبوله، والإنكار على من احتفل به أو نقله من النصارى إلى المسلمين وأظهره في بلاد الإسلام. وذلك يحتمه واجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والتواصي بالحق؛ إذ بيان الباطل وفضحه، والنهي عنه وإنكاره مما يجب على عموم المسلمين كل حسب وسعه وطاقته.
لماذا لا نحتفل بهذا العيد؟!
كثير ممن يحتفلون بهذا العيد من المسلمين لا يؤمنون بالأساطير والخرافات المنسوجة حوله سواء ما كان منها عند الرومان أم ما كان عند النصارى، وأكثر من يحتفلون به من المسلمين لا يعلمون عن هذه الأساطير شيئا، وإنما دفعهم إلى هذا الاحتفال تقليد لغيرهم أو شهوات ينالونها من جراء ذلك.
وقد يقول بعض من يحتفل به من المسلمين: إن الإسلام دعا إلى المحبة والسلام، وعيد الحب مناسبة لنشر المحبة بين المسلمين فما المانع من الاحتفال به؟!
وللإجابة على ذلك أوجه عدة منها:
الوجه الأول: أن الأعياد في الإسلام عبادات تقرب إلى الله تعالى وهي من الشعائر الدينية العظيمة، وليس في الإسلام ما يطلق عليه عيد إلا عيد الجمعة الأسبوعي وعيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى. والعبادات توقيفية، فليس لأحد من الناس أن يضع عيداً لم يشرعه الله تعالى ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وبناء عليه فان الاحتفال بعيد الحب أو بغيره من الأعياد المحدثة يعد ابتداعا في الدين وزيادة في الشريعة، واستدراكا على الشارع سبحانه وتعالى.
الوجه الثاني: أن الاحتفال بعيد الحب فيه تشبه بالرومان الوثنيين ثم بالنصارى الكتابيين فيما قلدوا فيه الرومان وليس هو من دينهم. وإذا كان يمنع من التشبه بالنصارى فيما هو من دينهم حقيقة إذا لم يكن من ديننا فكيف بما أحدثوه في دينهم، وقلدوا فيه عباد الأوثان!!
وعموم التشبه بالكفار -وثنيين كانوا أم كتابيين- محرم، سواء كان التشبه بهم في عقائدهم وعباداتهم -وهو أشد خطرا- أم فيما اختصوا به من عباداتهم وأخلاقهم وسلوكياتهم كما قرر ذلك علماء الإسلام استمدادا من الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الصحابة رضي الله عنهم:
1- فمن القرآن قول الله تعالى: {وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ البَيِّنَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} [آل عمران:105] وقال تعالى: {أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ} [الحديد:16] فالله تعالى حذر المؤمنين من سلوك مسلك أهل الكتاب -اليهود والنصارى- الذين غيروا دينهم، وحرفوا كتبهم، وابتدعوا ما لم يشرع لهم، وتركوا ما أمرهم الله تعالى به.
2- ومن السنة قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم)[4] قال شيخ الإسلام:هذا الحديث أقل أحواله أن يقتضي تحريم التشبه بهم وإن كان ظاهره يقتضي كفر المتشبه بهم كما في قوله تعالى {وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ} [المائدة:51][5] وقال الصنعاني:فإذا تشبه بالكافر في زي واعتقد أن يكون بذلك مثله كفر، فان لم يعتقد ففيه خلاف بين الفقهاء: منهم من قال: يكفر، وهو ظاهر الحديث، ومنهم من قال: لا يكفر ولكن يؤدب[6].
3- وأما الإجماع فقد نقل ابن تيمية أنه منعقد على حرمة التشبه بالكفار في أعيادهم في وقت الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، كما نقل ابن القيم إجماع العلماء على ذلك[7].
والتشبه بالكفار فيما هو من دينهم -كعيد الحب- أخطر من التشبه بهم في أزيائهم أو عاداتهم أو سلوكياتهم؛ لأن دينهم إما مخترع وإما محرف، وما لم يحرف منه فمنسوخ، فلا شيء منه يقرب إلى الله تعالى، فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فان الاحتفال بعيد الحب تشبه بعباد الأوثان -الرومان- في عباداتهم للأوثان، ثم بأهل الكتاب في أسطورة حول قديس عظموه وغلوا فيه، وصرفوا له ما لا يجوز صرفه للبشر بأن جعلوا له عيدا يحتفلون به.
الوجه الثالث: أن المقصود من عيد الحب في هذا الزمن إشاعة المحبة بين الناس كلهم مؤمنهم وكافرهم وهذا مما يخالف دين الإسلام؛ فإن للكافر على المسلم العدل معه، وعدم ظلمه، كما أن له إن لم يكن حربيا ولم يظاهر الحربيين البر من المسلم إن كان ذا رحم عملا بقوله تعالى {لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ المُقْسِطِينَ} [الممتحنة:8]. ولا يلزم من القسط مع الكافر وبره صرف المحبة والمودة له، بل الواجب كراهيته في الله تعالى لتلبسه بالكفر الذي لا يرضاه الله سبحانه كما قال تعالى {وَلَا يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الكُفْرَ} [الزُّمر:7].
وقد أوجب الله تعالى عدم مودة الكافر في قوله سبحانه {لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَاليَوْمِ الآَخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آَبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ} [المجادلة:22] قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:فأخبر سبحانه أنه لا يوجد مؤمن يواد كافرًا، فمن واد الكفار فليس بمؤمن، والمشابهة الظاهرة مظنة المودة فتكون محرمة[8]. وقال أيضا:المشابهة تورث المودة والمحبة والموالاة في الباطن كما أن المحبة في الباطن تورث المشابهة في الظاهر[9].
ولا يمكن أن تجتمع محبة الله تعالى ومحبة ما يحبه مع محبة الكفر وأهله في قلب واحد، فمن أحب الله تعالى كره الكفر وأهله.
الوجه الرابع: أن المحبة المقصودة في هذا العيد منذ أن أحياه النصارى هي محبة العشق والغرام خارج إطار الزوجية. ونتيجتها: انتشار الزنا والفواحش؛ ولذلك حاربه رجال الدين النصراني في وقت من الأوقات وأبطلوه، ثم أعيد مرة أخرى.
وأكثر شباب المسلمين يحتفلون به لأجل الشهوات التي يحققها وليس اعتقادا بخرافات الرومان والنصارى فيه. ولكن ذلك لا ينفي عنهم صفة التشبه بالكفار في شيء من دينهم. وهذا فيه من الخطر على عقيدة المسلم ما فيه، وقد يوصل صاحبه إلى الكفر إذا توافرت شروطه وانتفت موانعه.
ولا يجوز لمسلم أن يبني علاقات غرامية مع امرأة لا تحل له، وذلك بوابة الزنا الذي هو كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب.
فمن احتفل بعيد الحب من شباب المسلمين، وكان قصده تحصيل بعض الشهوات، أو إقامة علاقات مع امرأة لا تحل له، فقد قصد كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب، واتخذ وسيلة في الوصول إليها ما يعتبره العلماء كفرا وهو التشبه بالكفار في شعيرة من شعائرهم.
موقف المسلم من عيد الحب:
مما سبق عرضه في بيان أصل هذا العيد، وقصته، والمقصود منه فإنه يمكن تلخيص ما يجب على المسلم تجاهه في الآتي:
أولاً: عدم الاحتفال به، أو مشاركة المحتفلين به في احتفالهم، أو الحضور معهم؛ لما سبق عرضه من الأدلة الدالة على تحريم الاحتفال بأعياد الكفار. قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى:فإذا كان للنصارى عيد ولليهود عيد كانوا مختصين به فلا يشركهم فيه مسلم كما لا يشاركهم في شرعتهم ولا قبلتهم[10].
ثانياً: عدم إعانة الكفار على احتفالهم به بإهداء أو طبع أدوات العيد وشعاراته أو إعارة؛ لأنه شعيرة من شعائر الكفر، فإعانتهم عليه إعانة على ظهور الكفر وعلوه، وإقرارهم له إقرار بالكفر وشعائره. والمسلم يمنعه دينه من إقرار الكفر والإعانة على ظهوره وعلوه. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:لا يحل للمسلمين أن يتشبهوا بهم في شيء مما يختص بأعيادهم لا من طعام ولا لباس ولا اغتسال ولا إيقاد نيران ولا تبطيل عادة من معيشة أو عبادة أو غير ذلك. ولا يحل فعل وليمة ولا الإهداء ولا البيع بما يستعان به على ذلك لأجل ذلك، ولا تمكين الصبيان ونحوهم من اللعب الذي في الأعياد ولا إظهار الزينة. وبالجملة: ليس لهم أن يخصوا أعيادهم بشيء من شعائرهم، بل يكون يوم عيدهم عند المسلمين كسائر الأيام[11].
وقال ابن التركماني: فيأثم المسلم بمجالسته لهم وبإعانته لهم بذبح وطبخ وإعارة دابة يركبونها لمواسمهم وأعيادهم[12].
ثالثاً: عدم إعانة من احتفل به من المسلمين، بل الواجب الإنكار عليهم؛ لأن احتفال المسلمين بأعياد الكفار منكر يجب إنكاره. قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى:وكما لا نتشبه بهم في الأعياد، فلا يعان المسلم المتشبه بهم في ذلك، بل ينهى عن ذلك. فمن صنع دعوة مخالفة للعادة في أعيادهم لم تُجَب دعوته، ومن أهدى من المسلمين هدية في هذه الأعياد مخالفة للعادة في سائر الأوقات غير هذا العيد لم تُقبل هديته خصوصا إن كانت الهدية مما يستعان بها على التشبه بهم كما ذكرناه، ولا يبيع المسلم ما يستعين به المسلمون على مشابهتهم في العيد من الطعام واللباس ونحو ذلك؛ لأن في ذلك إعانة على المنكر[13].
وبناءا على ما قرره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى فإنه لا يجوز للتجار المسلمين أن يتاجروا بهدايا عيد الحب من لباس معين أو ورود حمراء أو غير ذلك؛ لأن المتاجرة بها إعانة على المنكر الذي لا يرضاه الله تعالى، ولا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. كما لا يحل لمن أهديت له هدية هذا العيد أن يقبلها؛ لأن في قبولها إقرارا لهذا العيد.
رابعاً: عدم تبادل التهاني بعيد الحب؛ لأنه ليس عيدًا للمسلمين، وإذا هنئ المسلم به فلا يرد التهنئة. قال ابن القيم رحم الله تعالى:وأما التهنئة بشعائر الكفر المختصة به فحرام بالاتفاق مثل أن يهنئهم بأعيادهم وصومهم فيقول: عيد مبارك عليك، أو تهنأ بهذا العيد ونحوه، فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب. بل ذلك أعظم عند الله وأشد مقتا من التهنئة بشرب الخمر، وقتل النفس، وارتكاب الفرج الحرام ونحوه. وكثير ممن لا قدر للدين عنده يقع في ذلك وهو لا يدري قبح ما فعل، فمن هنأ عبدا بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه[14].
خامساً: توضيح حقيقة هذا العيد وأمثاله من أعياد الكفار لمن اغتر بها من المسلمين، وبيان ضرورة تميز المسلم بدينه والمحافظة على عقيدته مما يخل بها، وتذكيره بمخاطر التشبه بالكفار في شعائرهم الدينية كالأعياد أو بما اختصوا به من العادات والسلوكيات؛ نصحا للأمة، وأداء لواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الذي بإقامته صلاح العباد والبلاد، وحلول الخيرات، وارتفاع العقوبات كما قال تعالى {وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ القُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ} [هود:117].
أسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ المسلمين من مضلات الفتن، وأن يقيهم شرور أنفسهم، ومكر أعدائهم. إنه سميع مجيب. وصلى الله وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...8%A8&soption=0

----------


## أحمد ثروت

*فتاوى كبار علماء الأمة الإسلامية حول عيد الحب**فتوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله –:*
السؤال: فقد انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة الاحتفال بعيد الحب - خاصة بين الطالبات - وهو عيد من أعياد النصارى، ويكون الزيُّ كاملاً باللون الأحمر؛ الملبس والحذاء، ويتبادلن الزهور الحمراء!!
نأمل من فضيلتكم بيان حكم الاحتفال بمثل هذا العيد، وما توجيهكم للمسلمين في مثل هذه الأمور؟ والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم؟
*فأجاب - حفظه الله -*:
الاحتفال بعيد الحب لا يجوز؛ لوجوه:
الأول: إنه عيد بِدَعِي، لا أساس له في الشريعة.
الثاني: أنه يدعو إلى اشتغال القلب بمثل هذه الأمور التافهة المخالفة لهدي السلف الصالح - رضي الله عنهم - فلا يحل أن يحدث في هذا اليوم شيء من شعائر العيد سواء في المآكل أو المشارب أو الملابس، أو التهادي أو غير ذلك، وعلى المسلم أن يكون عزيزًا بدينه، وألاَّ يكون إمَّعَةً يتبع كلَّ ناعق.
أسأل الله أن يعيذ المسلمين من كل الفتن، ما ظهر منها وما بطن، وأن يتولاَّنا بتوليه وتوفيقه،، والله أعلم.
*فتوى الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين في الاحتفال بهذا اليوم:*
سئل فضيلته: انتشر بين فتياننا وفتياتنا الاحتفال بما يسمى عيد الحب (يوم فالنتين)، وهو اسم قسيس يعظمه النصارى يحتفلون به كل عام في 14 فبراير، ويتبادلون فيه الهدايا والورود الحمراء، ويرتدون الملابس الحمراء؛ فما حكم الاحتفال به أو تبادل الهدايا في ذلك اليوم وإظهار ذلك العيد؟ جزاكم الله خيرًا.
*فأجاب - حفظه الله -:*
أولاً: لا يجوز الاحتفال بمثل هذه الأعياد المبتدعة؛ لأنه بدعة محدثة، لا أصل لها في الشرع؛ فتدخل في حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد))؛ أي: مردودٌ على مَنْ أحدثه.
ثانيًا: أن فيها مشابهة للكفار وتقليدًا لهم في تعظيم ما يعظمونه واحترام أعيادهم ومناسباتهم، وتشبهًا بهم فيما هو من ديانتهم، وفي الحديث: ((مَنْ تشبَّه بقومٍ؛ فهو منهم)).
ثالثًا: ما يترتب على ذلك من المفاسد والمحاذير كاللهو واللعب والغناء والزمر والأشر والبطر والسفور والتبرج واختلاط الرجال بالنساء أو بروز النساء أمام غير المحارم ونحو ذلك من المحرمات ، أو ما هو وسيلة إلى الفواحش ومقدماتها ، ولا يبرر ذل ما يعلل به من التسلية والترفيه وما يزعمونه من التحفظ فإن ذلك غير صحيح ، فعلى من نصح نفسه أن يبتعد عن الآثام ووسائلها.
وعلى هذا؛ لا يجوز بيع هذه الهدايا والورود؛ إذا عرف أن المشتري يحتفل بتلك الأعياد أو يهديها أو يعظِّم بها تلك الأيام؛ حتى لا يكون البائع مشاركًا لمَنْ يعمل بهذه البدعة،، والله أعلم. اهـ.
*فتوى اللجنة الدائمة:*
*كما سئلت اللجنة الدائمة سؤالاً حول هذا العيد؛ هذا نصُّه:*
يحتفل بعض الناس في اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر فبراير (14/2) من كل سنة ميلادية بيوم الحب (فالنتين داي)، ويتهادون الورود الحمراء، ويلبسون اللون الأحمر، ويهنؤون بعضهم، وتقوم بعض محلات الحلويات بصنع حلويات باللون الأحمر، ويُرسم عليها قلوب، وتعمل بعض المحلات إعلانات على بضائعها التي تخص هذا اليوم؛ فما هو رأيكم؟
فأجابت اللجنة: "يحرم على المسلم الإعانة على هذا العيد أو غيره من الأعياد المحرمة بأي شيء من أكلٍ أو شرب أو بيع أو شراء أو صناعة أو هدية أو مراسلة أو إعلان أو غير ذلك لأن ذلك كله من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان ومعصية الله والرسول والله جل وعلا يقول: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب}.
ويجب على المسلم الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة في جميع أحواله، لا سيَّما في أوقات الفتن وكثرة الفساد، وعليه أن يكون فطنًا حذرًا من الوقوع في ضلالات المغضوب عليهم والضالين والفاسقين الذين لا يرجون لله وقارًا ولا يرفعون بالإسلام رأسًا، وعلى المسلم أن يلجأ إلى الله تعالى بطلب هدايته والثبات عليها؛ فإنه لا هاديَ إلا الله، ولا مثبِّت إلا هو سبحانه،، وبالله التوفيق.
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإف*تاء

----------


## أحمد ثروت

*وفي الختام ننصح الأخوة بما يلي:*
1-  حث خطباء المساجد على تنبيه وتحذير الناس، وتوضيح هذا الموضوع لإمام المسجد؛ وإخباره بقرب حلوله، مع إرفاق فتوى اللجنة وفتوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين - غفر الله له – بهذه النصيحة، وأن يتكفل كل شخص بإمام مسجده لإيصال الخبر له، ومن المؤكد أن من الأخوة أئمة مساجد؛ فلعل الذمة برئت بإخبارهم عند قراءتهم هذا المقال.
2- على كل معلم ومعلمة أمانة توضيح صورة هذا العيد، وتنبيه الطلبة والطالبات لذلك، وأنهم مسؤولون أمام الله غدًا، وبيان مناط التحريم من خلال فتوى اللجنة.
3- على كلٍّ مسلم أن يقوم بمهمة التوعية بين أهل بيته، ومَنْ كان له أخوات مدرسات أو أخوة؛ فليبلغهم بالأمر؛ فكثيرٌ من الناس يجهلون هذا العيد وماهيَّته.
نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ المسلمين من مضلات الفتن وأن يقيهم شرور أنفسهم ومكر أعدائهم إنه سميع مجيب.
وصلى الله وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

